# Previous countries of residence in visa application



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

I lived in UK for a year but in 3 different addresses. In the visa application, under the previous countries of residence, they are asking for the last permanent address in that country. Along with that they are asking for from and to dates. Should I mention only the dates I lived in that last address or the entire duration for which I stayed in the UK. Can someone who had similar experience please answer this.

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Vijayabaskar said:


> I lived in UK for a year but in 3 different addresses. In the visa application, under the previous countries of residence, they are asking for the last permanent address in that country. Along with that they are asking for from and to dates. Should I mention only the dates I lived in that last address or the entire duration for which I stayed in the UK. Can someone who had similar experience please answer this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Hi,

My wife lived in UK for 8 and a half years every year different address
What we did was on the visa application she wrote her last address in UK and while filling form 80 she has given all the addresses in UK.

Hope this help


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife lived in UK for 8 and a half years every year different address
> What we did was on the visa application she wrote her last address in UK and while filling form 80 she has given all the addresses in UK.
> ...


Thanks Viaan. But what about the from and to dates below the address in visa application? 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Vijayabaskar said:


> Thanks Viaan. But what about the from and to dates below the address in visa application?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Hi,

From the day you reached UK till you left.

This is what we did you can check with others as well.

Viaan


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> From the day you reached UK till you left.
> 
> ...


Please is there any need to mention countries that I stayed for less than 6 months in the visa application?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

humanshado said:


> Please is there any need to mention countries that I stayed for less than 6 months in the visa application?


Hi,

Not on the visa application but give full details on form 80

Viaan


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> From the day you reached UK till you left.
> 
> ...


Thanks Viaan, so I'll mention the last permanent address with the entire duration of stay in the UK in the visa application and mention all the addresses with corresponding dates in form 80. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Vijayabaskar said:


> Thanks Viaan, so I'll mention the last permanent address with the entire duration of stay in the UK in the visa application and mention all the addresses with corresponding dates in form 80.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


 :welcome:


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

*Previous countries of residence*

Hi Viaan, (and others)

I think you would come for rescue again.

I lived in Amsterdam for 1.5 years so it should be mentioned under *Previous countries of residence* sections of evisa, right!!!
And as it was in last 10 years so I will also have to get Netherlands PCC I suppose.

Please confirm.


Thanks,
Aman



Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife lived in UK for 8 and a half years every year different address
> What we did was on the visa application she wrote her last address in UK and while filling form 80 she has given all the addresses in UK.
> ...


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Viaan, (and others)
> 
> I think you would come for rescue again.
> 
> ...


Hi Aman,

Please refer this,


For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char

Viaan


----------



## verma.rajput (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank Viaan,

So I will have to mentione *Amsterdam* under *Previous countries of residence sections* of evisa, right!!!

I have also requested for Netherlands PCC / VOG

Thanks,
Aman




Viaan said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> Please refer this,
> 
> ...


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

verma.rajput said:


> Thank Viaan,
> 
> So I will have to mentione *Amsterdam* under *Previous countries of residence sections* of evisa, right!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Aman

Yes you have to mention Netherlands on evisa.

Viaan


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a question in previous country of residence section in the immiaccount. I lived in UK between 2006-09 and moved back to India in the year 2009, which is more than 10 1/2 years ago form now. I have selected 'No' for previous country of resindency. Do this section to be mentioned below 10 years old things or I completely overlooked? If so, how should I overcome this situation. Please suggest what to do now? Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question in previous country of residence section in the immiaccount. I lived in UK between 2006-09 and moved back to India in the year 2009, which is more than 10 1/2 years ago form now. I have selected 'No' for previous country of resindency. Do this section to be mentioned below 10 years old things or I completely overlooked? If so, how should I overcome this situation. Please suggest what to do now? Thank you


You should have mentioned uk and india
Submit a form 1023

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> You should have mentioned uk and india
> Submit a form 1023
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB. 
There is box says Why the information was wrongly provided? Can you put me thoughts on this also please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thank you NB.
> There is box says Why the information was wrongly provided? Can you put me thoughts on this also please.


You can write 

“Did not understand the question “

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> You can write
> 
> “Did not understand the question “
> 
> Cheers



Thanks brother....this is very much helpful.


----------

